# Inland and OC riders



## cjwill (Apr 2, 2003)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=600 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Hello all,​
I was woundering if any of the SOCAL riders are signed-up for the OCW/PARAMOUNT "FALL METRIC CENTURY" I did this ride last year.​




*Saturday October 29, 2005
THE ORANGE COUNTY WHEELMEN’S *​*<HR color=#0000ff SIZE=5>Description: *Metric (64) or half-metric (32) centuries that take you from the foothills up into the heart of the apple country. This ride will be very hilly on the way up into Oak Glen at the top of the hill, with a rest stop at the top where you will have the opportunity to take a break and enjoy some fresh apples and snacks. After this stop, you will have a nice long downhill back into the park, either directly back into the park or via San Timoteo Canyon.

*Location:* Sylvan Park in Redlands, CA. Take the 10 Fwy east to Redlands, exit at University and turn Left. Go over the Railroad tracks and continue straight. The event will be on the left, across from the Redlands University in Section "A". 

*CHECK-IN:* opens 8:30 am Saturday morning. Ride starts at 9:00am

*Non-refundable Registration Fee Includes: *Route slip, Food/Rest stop at top of mountain, Roving Sag Support, End of Ride lunch — Pizza, Salad, and Apple Pie.

*Requirements: HELMETS ARE MANDATORY.* Waiver/release must be signed and you must show us your helmet at the registration check-in table. Ridersunder 18 must ride with an adult who signs this form on their behalf. All roads will be open to regular traffic. Cyclists must obey all traffic laws.

<CENTER><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>*OCW Members*</TD><TD align=right>*$22.00*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*OCW Associate Membership*</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right>*$6.00*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER>​<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>*Register Online*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>*Registered Rider List*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​PS. race season is OVER, its time to get out and have some fun.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

